# Need help identifying a transmission



## ghad14 (Sep 28, 2010)

I just bought a 67 gto and this is the transmission that came with it. I can't tell what model this car came out of and I don't think it's the original. 

The metal tag is pictured but hard to read. It has 2 large letters on both sides B 70t 329 T The serial number starts out with 70T-25210 but can't tell if anything is missing in the serial number. The tail shaft has 8624486 and below it is CFD-1B. There is a 76 in a circle between these 2 codes on the tail shaft. There is a large C on the tailshaft. The metal tag says turbo hydromatic as well. 

Any ideas?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

ghad14 said:


> I just bought a 67 gto and this is the transmission that came with it. I can't tell what model this car came out of and I don't think it's the original.
> 
> The metal tag is pictured but hard to read. It has 2 large letters on both sides B 70t 329 T The serial number starts out with 70T-25210 but can't tell if anything is missing in the serial number. The tail shaft has 8624486 and below it is CFD-1B. There is a 76 in a circle between these 2 codes on the tail shaft. There is a large C on the tailshaft. The metal tag says turbo hydromatic as well.
> 
> Any ideas?


These are the only codes I can make out;

B= Turbo Hydromatic built in the Cleveland Plant,
70= 1970
T= December
The serial number should also include the last 8 digits of the car's vin.


----------

